# WM Lake Tahoe Quiet



## JohnPaul (Jun 4, 2020)

Staying at a different timeshare (one of the few open here). Took pics of Tahoe I and II.


----------



## Firepath (Jun 4, 2020)

I just checked and there is quite a bit of availability there for June and July. Tempting.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 4, 2020)

Firepath said:


> I just checked and there is quite a bit of availability there for June and July. Tempting.



I wouldn't pack quite yet.  Although it says phased arrivals after  June 1, no new reservations are being accepted for dates before 8/1/2020.

For whatever reason, WM seems unable to block out inventory so it shows unavailable.  It shows available but when you try to book you get an error that you "are trying to book for more than 30 days" even if you are trying to book 2 days.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 4, 2020)

Is this located in Nevada? On the California side, tourism is still SIP which must feel strange. Technically they can fine tourists $1000/day but not being enforced except at AirBnBs and SLT hotels. Many S. Lake Tahoe locals have been complaining on NextDoor about the steady stream of tourist cars at the Y headed for the Nevada side.  Have the casinos opened yet?


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 4, 2020)

Yes.  This is Nevada.


----------

